

Canonical: The Next Apple - spacestronaut
http://www.linuxinsider.com/story/Canonical-The-Next-Apple-77526.html

======
dottrap
Ironic title. The parallels people are trying to draw are not from Apple, but
from NeXT.

But Canonical would be wise to notice that even NeXT found specific markets to
target to become profitable.

